# Something I've been working on ....



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

1939 Lincoln motorbike











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

What's the name on the other bike? Thanks, Barry


----------



## fordmike65

barnyguey said:


> What's the name on the other bike? Thanks, Barry



It's a Colson. Double bar Colson.
@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## Autocycleplane

What happened to the tires and saddle?


----------



## Autocycleplane

I'll give you $500 for it


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> It's a Colson. Double bar Colson.
> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi



Thank you. barry


----------



## Autocycleplane

barnyguey said:


> Thank you. barry




Ignore Captain Colson, he has tetanus from his crusticles and thinks everything is made by his favorite brand.

That bike has the same badge as your avatar I believe


----------



## fordmike65

Autocycleplane said:


> Ignore Captain Colson, he has tetanus from his crusticles and thinks everything is made by his favorite brand.
> 
> That bike has the same badge as your avatar I believe


----------



## barneyguey

Autocycleplane said:


> Ignore Captain Colson, he has tetanus from his crusticles and thinks everything is made by his favorite brand.
> 
> That bike has the same badge as your avatar I believe



That's what I thought I saw. Thanx, Barry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Autocycleplane said:


> What happened to the tires and saddle?




Saddle comes in a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Ill give you eleventeen dollars for it.


----------



## bikewhorder

Is that an original bare metal finish?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bikewhorder said:


> Is that an original bare metal finish?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M

That gonna be real nice [emoji106]


----------



## tripple3

Awesome. Looking forward to progress pics.
I remember when you did the blue C mod.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

tripple3 said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to progress pics.
> I remember when you did the blue C mod.
> View attachment 454351




I miss that lil bastard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wish Pete would sell it back too me the way it was .... lights gone and so are the bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Saddle came today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Saddle came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stamp looks nice & DEEP


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Joe Buffardi said:


> Ill give you eleventeen dollars for it.




Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Going all out!
That bike is going to look fabulous!


----------



## Larmo63

Silver looks really good on those old Schwinns.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

And she is off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And she is off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To the scrap yard?




JK. Can't wait to see it all done. Been a long time coming Bud...


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Did I miss the color scheme? You're not going with brown and tan are you? lol JK


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> Did I miss the color scheme? You're not going with brown and tan are you? lol JK




Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod

Nice house.


----------



## dave the wave

just leave it pewter silver metal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Base color down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Base color down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice powdercoat


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> Nice powdercoat


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Vintage Paintworx said:


>




He is a little slow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> He is a little slow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So what's the secondary color gonna be?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Vintage Paintworx said:


> So what's the secondary color gonna be?




Thought I already told you haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Thought I already told you haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh, yeah. forgot.


----------



## Gsbecker

Very Nice Obi -Wan!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Thought I already told you haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tell us again


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> Tell us again








Chicyco lime 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Looking good !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 643925
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oooohhh Aahhhhh !!! Can't wait to see the big reveal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 38ish Lincoln motorbikeView attachment 634713View attachment 634714View attachment 634715View attachment 634716
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NICE WITH GOTHIC FENDERS!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Fenders reverse ?


----------



## fordmike65

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fenders reverse ?



That would be cool


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fenders reverse ?




Thought about it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> That would be cool




Hush you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

Nice distress job.


----------



## Maskadeo

That thing was too pretty to distress!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Maskadeo said:


> That thing was too pretty to distress!




Meh... wait tell you see the end result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 658299
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you bring your Mustang in for service today?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Did you bring your Mustang in for service today?View attachment 658507




That's cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo

Now distress that mustang to match your bike


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> Now distress that mustang to match your bike


----------



## Bikermaniac

Looking dang good so far!


----------



## mfhemi1969

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 658299
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very cool look! Can't wait to see it all together...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Schwinn guys say it never came on the motorbike and was only in catalog renderings, but I think it's cool and unique. Definitely using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

That's the way I roll on all the 36 cycleplanes I've owned. I have a good source that says otherwise but who knows...


----------



## Freqman1

I'm going with that chain ring on my '38 Motorbike as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

It's a good thing, Shelby made enough of those chain rings to supply all of the Schwinn's getting rebuilt 80 years later. Lol!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

cyclingday said:


> It's a good thing, Shelby made enough of those chain rings to supply all of the Schwinn's getting rebuilt 80 years later. Lol!




It's my understanding that the ones with the three holes from the factory are schwinn and the ones without are Shelby.. ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Did the Meads come with that type on the motorbikes?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

cyclingday said:


> Did the Meads come with that type on the motorbikes?




I thought the mead ones had quarter size holes? But don't quote me on that... also I received a pic of an aerocycle that was probably from the 70s with one of these on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

cyclingday said:


> Did the Meads come with that type on the motorbikes?




Actually I think the pic is late 80s 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

I've always thought they looked cool, and the catalog renderings show them that way on the Motorbike/Cycleplanes.
But, was told by the folks in the know, that they didn't actually come that way.
It's kind of like the gothic ring on the Aerocycle.
The drawings show them with that ring, and that type of ring does exist, but every unmolested original as found Aerocycle always has the Sweetheart ring on it.
Motorbikes are the same way.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

cyclingday said:


> I've always thought they looked cool, and the catalog renderings show them that way on the Motorbike/Cycleplanes.
> But, was told by the folks in the know, that they didn't actually come that way.
> It's kind of like the gothic ring on the Aerocycle.
> The drawings show them with that ring, and that type of ring does exist, but every unmolested original as found Aerocycle always has the Sweetheart ring on it.
> Motorbikes are the same way.




What about Tony's aerocycle I posted above? Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Tony's Aero looks like it had a 1/2" pitch chain on it


----------



## Djshakes

Tonys is half inch. No matter how much one hopes to rewrite history, that ring never came on a schwinn after 34-35, especially as late as 38-39. I'm not saying I've seen every bike but I have seen a ton and none ever had that.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

markivpedalpusher said:


> That's the way I roll on all the 36 cycleplanes I've owned. I have a good source that says otherwise but who knows...
> 
> View attachment 661811
> 
> View attachment 661812
> 
> View attachment 661813



Looking for the Love button. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Still need to do some small stuff... also need a new front drum axle with cones if anyone has a spare.. mine is shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'll do a better it's done thread after I get it all dialed in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Looks great! Congrats on getting it done and assembled - *well done*. IF I remember correctly ND Model W axles, cones, nuts etc work in the big high low brakes.


----------



## bricycle

Glad I could contribute in some way.
Great Bike!!!!!


----------



## Dave K

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bricycle said:


> Glad I could contribute in some way.
> Great Bike!!!!!




Got me hooked up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Who has a W hub I can use? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 668628View attachment 668629
> Who has a W hub I can use? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Still need to do some small stuff... also need a new front drum axle with cones if anyone has a spare.. mine is shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shouldn't you figure this stuff out _before _you restore a bike??


----------



## Maskadeo

I thought you distressed the cones?


----------



## None

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 668628View attachment 668629
> Who has a W hub I can use? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Bitchen!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Shouldn't you figure this stuff out _before _you restore a bike??




Hey bone head, it seemed to be fine but what I hadn't noticed is that it was kinda rigged a bit with a lock nut on the inside of chop area which I took off and replaced with washer like in the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Still need to do some small stuff... also need a new front drum axle with cones if anyone has a spare.. mine is shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you try your friend/neighbor Dan?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bikewhorder said:


> Did you try your friend/neighbor Dan?




Hahaha... I got one off eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

